# IH 384 - slow / weak 3 point lift



## wruben (Jul 21, 2016)

a new tractor to me, first equipment I look to hook up it will not lift it.. a 5’ tiller. 

Tractor seems to lift quicker when empty if I turn the steering wheel, in which I must be adding pressure into the hydraulic system. 

I have added quite a bit of hydraulic fluid into fill area, almost a gallon to get up towards top.









I have a service and operation manual, so I now know which position the draft and isolation valve should be in..

It does not seem I have a knob for the response control in which may be my issue.. or I have trapped air in system?


----------



## wruben (Jul 21, 2016)

Operations manual says to run tractor with hydraulic fill housing plug off to expel air from system... this is ok to do? I am understanding then that the resouvoir is potentially not pressurized during use...(?)


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2018)

Hang in for a bit, one of the guys that is knowledgeable with your tractor will be along. In the meantime, does your manual give direction on how to check the fill level of the hydraulics? Also, is the fluid semi clear or milky.....milky indicates its got water mixed in and that's not desirable. Question: are you hearing any noise when you operate the lift?


----------



## wruben (Jul 21, 2016)

No noises, clear fluid. Only visible leak in system is from PTO shaft area.

Over the last few days I have been using, then opening fill area, then refilling.. today it was under some system pressure and just flowing out of reservoir upon checking the level...


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If the hydraulic speed control spool is maladjusted the pressure will bypass. From your photo it appears the control spool is pushed all the way in and the knob that keeps it outside of the spool latch is missing. You may need to remove the control valve head and the spool latch, then use compressed air to push the spool and O ring out to add the knob and a new O ring. I would pop the retainer on the plug for the speed control piston and spring next to the control spool and check that assembly too. I have seen tractors where the speed control piston spring failed, and the owners got some wild idea that pushing the speed control spool all the way in would restore system pressure.

The low pressure can also be from air infiltration on the suction lines from the filter to the pump. The hoses may require replacement, or it could be as simple as tightening the clamps along the suction pipe where the hoses join. 

Other causes of low pressure include: The suction filter in the draft control housing may need cleaning, or replacement. The piston seals in the control valve body may need attention. 

The power steering model of this tractor uses a dual hydraulic pump, and the body seals where the two pumps are joined can become loose enough over time to allow air infiltration. The pump assembly may be in need of service too, usually if it does it is just minor.

To check for air infiltration, raise the rockshaft and try to bounce the three point arms. If they are springy, the issue is air in the oil.


----------



## wruben (Jul 21, 2016)

Excellent, thanks. I will definitely jump test this for air. It acted like a bit of air when the steering wheel was turned the 3 point lift acceleration changes..

That missing speed control knob has me curious and I will look at pulling that area apart slightly to see if the shaft is even there or what is going on there.


----------



## wruben (Jul 21, 2016)

Spool Speed Control shaft was twisted off at some stage. The knob and half of the shaft was in the tool box.. So it has been stuck in some position. I have been looking for replacement part for the spool shaft, but far from a common item..


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2018)

Darn....Mr. Feckless worked over your tractor too!


----------



## wruben (Jul 21, 2016)

Indeed, previous person also thought it a tough starting tractor with the glow plug system disconnected..


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2018)

Is Spool Speed Control shaft was twisted off the problem or a symptom? Try Messicks, tractorhouse, and allstatesagparts for part?


----------



## wruben (Jul 21, 2016)

I’m Working through all the parts sources, not in IH system, only part may be available through tractorparts.co.UK


----------



## wruben (Jul 21, 2016)

Don’t know if it is root cause of function issue yet. If turned the slow way, possibly it is. Not sure about air in system yet, as I’m not sure if system is self purging or not..


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2018)

I hope you will try the usa sources I mentioned and also: www.crosscreek*tractor*.com
*tractorpartsasap.com*/*salvage*
roberts*tractor*.com
many others on www


----------



## wruben (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks, those are some new ones I had not tried yet. I’m through maybe 15-20 places and sites so far.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2018)

Yes, that may be a hard to find part. Seems your tractor was built in the UK and one of the last IH built.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2018)

you might also call Yesterdays Tractor.....they offer part locating services.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Try Case IH, part number 88626. They can find it by looking up 3069236R98, which is the entire assembly.


----------



## wruben (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks, it appears I need the part in which that little pin fits into. It is a spool shaft item in which the handle attaches. Currently the pin is resting at the end of the shaft and knob. At the pin spot the shaft appears broken off, or possibly I’m not getting the part length...


----------



## wruben (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Complete parts diagram of the control valve cylinder head: https://partstore.caseih.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr52542ar621070

If the broken component is rusted into the block itself, you may need to locate a replacement in a tractor salvage yard if you are unable to do an extraction. The British built tractors are many times easier to find suitable components by searching for British salvage yards. These tractors are kept running far longer in England than in the states, so parts can usually be found there. 

Perhaps soaking the entire assembly in a 50% solution of acetone and automatic transmission fluid will loosen debris enough you can blow the broken shaft out. Before soaking, remove as many of the components and O rings as possible. It may take a week of soaking to salvage the block..


----------



## wruben (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks, looking to source a few of the known bad parts prior to complete disassembly.

I can get my speed control valve from USA ($72) , UK for $75, or India for $18. Not sure exactly why Engine Parts India has these things for 3$ and everyone else it is 60/70$...


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2018)

No clue here, but would be frustrating to wait for a part and have it not be the correct item......shipping costs and delivery time frame?


----------

